# Newborn Baby Ella - Shoot From Today...



## BirdyIsMe (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a handful of shots from today.  C&C appreciated, as always.  This was a Google visitor that contacted me via phone on Wednesday.  She is 9 days old today.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 12, 2010)

#1 is precious, wish you could have gotten rid of the binki/pasi

#2 very cute, great catch lights 

#3 is underexposed and "muddy"  I also don't like the fingertips under the head ... where's the rest of the hand, or just get rid of the fingertips.

#4 is cute; but I would have ditched the tu-tu and tried to get closer,

#5 is very nice

#6 a well timed gas bubble got you a great "smile" (God I hate that tu-tu and head band ... I know it's not your choice)

#7 is also a little flat/muddy (and I have always disliked full-length bebies on a black drop ... gives them that "babiiiiiiiiies in SPAAAAAAAAACE" look ... but that's a personal thing, and not a knock on you)


----------



## red1013 (Mar 13, 2010)

#6 is awesome!!!


----------



## Misfitlimp (Mar 13, 2010)

dont like the demon eyes on some


----------



## bell (Mar 13, 2010)

I truly like the #6... a classic new born shot a la Ann Geddy's like... Her smile is priceless in that shot.

#1 is ok as well.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 16, 2010)

#5 and #6 are my favorites!

Something about the baby basket shots, the baby kinda sags a little too much into the basket in the middle in #5....the picture would of a perfect 10 if the babies body was raised slightly higher, or maybe a higher perspective on the shot.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 17, 2010)

These are soooo pretty!


----------



## FemFugler (Mar 18, 2010)

#2 is too cute.


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very cute baby, and really nice shots, these must be memorable shots of your life, you just preserved most loveable moment of your life , nice work


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know how I missed coming back in to respond to this thread, but I did!  Anyway, thanks everyone for the critiques and comments!  #6 is also my favorite.  I'm going to have a handful of baby shoots coming up in about a month (mini-studio move-in coming on 4/1), so I'm going to try to put your suggestions to work next time around.


----------



## chammer (Mar 21, 2010)

just a generic comment as i dont really get into baby photos...

speaking for #1 and #2 mostly: i very much appreciate, and totally love, the fact that these arent the generic over saturated washed out color and blown highlight photos i see so much of. very refreshing to actually see clarity and *color*.

thank you.


----------

